# Vermont Castings - No or Low Thermocouple Power - Fault?



## jlshd01 (Oct 26, 2015)

I have a newly installed Vermont Casting DVB Series fireplace with a standard Signature Controller which gives a fault "No or Low Thermocouple Power" (2 RED LED flashes every 10 seconds, continuously).

The dealer tells that this is a normal indication with this type controller and all such fireplaces  give this indication which doesn't make sense to me. Is it a normal indication or is a it an actual system fault? 
Also, the dealer recommended that I upgrade the controller to a remote system and that will take care of the fault code. 

Has anyone have a similar experience and if possible, how was it rectified?


----------



## Tech Guru (Oct 27, 2015)

may simply be a low thermopile reading, or a damaged or separated connector.  The thermopile on this system is a back up to the battery back up (helps the batteries last longer during a power failure).  So assuming this is connected to 110 power, the low thermopile reading can simply be a nuisance fault.  If you were running it solely on batteries or suffered frequent power outages where you live, I would recommend it be taken care of quickly, but otherwise, as long as the blinking light doesn't bother you, it can work normally with the thermopile completely disconnected.


----------



## jlshd01 (Oct 28, 2015)

Thanx so much for your helpful reply.

After more discussion with vendor and further troubleshooting, I realize that the LED fault is, as you point out, a "nuisance indication". There is a thermopile but it is not connected and the control system uses the flame sensor to initiate the gas valve. I'm told that manufacturer uses the same electronic control board for all it's products and therefore it is looking for a thermopile that is not used for this particular model of fireplace and therefore, the LED fault indication.

I'm not pleased that the manufacturer, Monessen (under the name Vermont Castings) would produce a fireplace with a "built in fault" which does nothing but create distrust, not only in the brand name but in the electronic diagnostic system installed in all their products.

So how do I fix this nuisance *RED LED FLASHING every 10 second*s, use a good old piece of "electrical tape" over the indicator? Yes, the flashing light does bother me.

Substandard manufacturing practices in my books but I'm stuck with it so it seems.

Thanx again.......................


----------

